# I got bit by the gold bug, litterally!!



## ilikesilver (Jun 3, 2013)

this is none as a gold bug, relative of the ladybug. I about died when i found a bunch of these on some plants this morning. pretty cool i thought. when you first see them they just look like little BBs of gold. sucker bit me too. lol i got bit by the gold bug!! ahha

http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/veg/potato/golden_tortoise_beetle.htm this link shows you a better picture


----------



## griptheweasel (Jun 3, 2013)

I wonder if you need to process them in AP first, or if you could put them right into AR


----------



## ilikesilver (Jun 3, 2013)

griptheweasel said:


> I wonder if you need to process them in AP first, or if you could put them right into AR



lmao / i was wondering how it would do in a cell


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 3, 2013)

ilikesilver said:


> griptheweasel said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if you need to process them in AP first, or if you could put them right into AR
> ...




You should be wondering what they will do on Ebay!


----------



## jeneje (Jun 3, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> ilikesilver said:
> 
> 
> > griptheweasel said:
> ...


 :lol: I bet they would sell.
Ken


----------



## joem (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe these are a steriod induced gold eating bateria that poop refined gold.


----------



## pyrobooze (Jun 7, 2013)

This is an interesting bug. I have encountered them primarily after a melt. They are totally camo'd gold!


----------

